# Electrolytic Recovery:Anode X, BONUS. Same low price. FREE



## lazersteve (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Here's a special treat I've prepared for the vets to electrolytic recovery out there. 

Follow this link and click I Agree when you get there:

http://www.goldrecovery.us


Please post your feedback in the forum.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Mar 10, 2007)

What else can I say ? Still very interesting and instructive !
And there is also humour !


----------

